# When to upload new insurance docs



## TricksterKane (Feb 5, 2018)

So got an email from Uber reminding me my insurance expires in a month and that I should upload the new insurance doc soon to avoid “account issues” . I uploaded my new insurance card that takes effect the same day my current insurance expires, same insurance company as well. Got an email from Uber that they can’t accept it since the date hasn’t arrived yet and now my insurance section on the uber dashboard reads “ document ineffective “ . Any advice on how to deal with this? I already sent a support message to uber but no reply so far. Thank you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wait for their response. 
Hopefully you get one of the 4 employees they have that actually know what they're doing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

A visit to your local Greenlight Hub should fix this issue. I'm guessing the problem is with your new insurance documents that have an effective date a month from now.


----------



## TricksterKane (Feb 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> A visit to your local Greenlight Hub should fix this issue. I'm guessing the problem is with your new insurance documents that have an effective date a month from now.


 Yes , the new insurance start date is the same as the current insurance end date. Should I reupload the old insurance again and wait for it to expire before uploading the new one?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If you could, then yes. Your insurance needs to be current for it to be approved. Wait until the app prompts you to upload your new document.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

TricksterKane said:


> So got an email from Uber reminding me my insurance expires in a month and that I should upload the new insurance doc soon to avoid "account issues" . I uploaded my new insurance card that takes effect the same day my current insurance expires, same insurance company as well. Got an email from Uber that they can't accept it since the date hasn't arrived yet and now my insurance section on the uber dashboard reads " document ineffective " . Any advice on how to deal with this? I already sent a support message to uber but no reply so far. Thank you.


I have been waiting for a week for them to reinstate me


----------



## TricksterKane (Feb 5, 2018)

Rat said:


> I have been waiting for a week for them to reinstate me


Reinstate you regarding the same issue?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I wait until a few days before it expires before uploading it. So far it has worked out for me on Lyft and Uber. But waiting can cause problems if they don't process it fast enough. But I've also heard of people being wait-listed after uploading their new insurance document because it was not yet valid.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I uploaded mine way ahead of time with no issues. Are you a new driver?


----------



## TricksterKane (Feb 5, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I uploaded mine way ahead of time with no issues. Are you a new driver?


Been driving for 3 months.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TricksterKane said:


> Been driving for 3 months.


Uber was treating me like that in the beginning.

After six months, they did an audit over a fraudelent complaint. I was waitlisted until an American called me from Minnesota. We talked, and the woman went over my track record then put me back online in five minutes. I was averaging about 100 trips a week. Uber has not waitlisted me since then.

Last year, Uber has made close to $20,000 on commission from me, not counting unknown inflated upfront pricing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I can't wait to see how this turns out

I see a "waitlist coming


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

TricksterKane said:


> Reinstate you regarding the same issue?


Yes


----------

